# Pics of my new boys!



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

Here are my two ND wethers that arrived Saturday. Rudy is white with some tan, Radar is black and white with kind of brownish tan moon spots (I think?).

This is my first real experience with goats and I just love these guys! I hope all goes well do I can have a doe next fall... 


100_1724-1 by Christina Borders, on Flickr


100_1725-1 by Christina Borders, on Flickr


100_1726-1 by Christina Borders, on Flickr


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your boys! Yep...Those are moonspots on Radar.... They both look to have such personality in their faces


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

cute boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are cute.... :thumb:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so cute! Congrats! they look like great boys


----------



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

They are such sweeties!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are beautiful and look very healthy! Congratulations - they steal your heart really fast!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice boys  :thumb:


----------

